# Plunging Ball End Router Bit



## watson (Nov 10, 2006)

G'day all,
I ran across one of these bits...and having never seen one before, I reckon it would make a shape like I've drawn below.
If I've done that right, can someone give me an idea as to what that profile is used for.
Regards,
Noel


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Every description I've read says 'cut channels for pipes and cables'.


----------



## watson (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks Gav,
Makes me wonder why people would do it that way though.

Regards,
Noel


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

The short answer is: Because They can. One thing is that You can run a through that is straight, if You want, You can cut the pieces , or the timber , can have a shaft slid into the cut out in a perfect straight recess, To try to do that with a drill???


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

I can see many uses for that bit, things like sliding/hanging/rotating objects.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I can see many uses for that bit, things like sliding/hanging/rotating objects."

That's what I thought when I bought mine some time ago, but it's still unused!


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

harrysin said:


> "I can see many uses for that bit, things like sliding/hanging/rotating objects."
> 
> That's what I thought when I bought mine some time ago, but it's still unused!


LoL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the full set, it can be use for many,many jobs ,drawer pulls,edging,feet for boxes, etc. etc. just need to think about it just a little bit  you talk about a great cove bit, wow...

6 PC ELITE PLUNGE BALL GROOVING ROUTER BIT SET 1/2 SHK - eBay (item 220712622304 end time Dec-24-10 16:32:48 PST)

========


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> I have the full set, it can be use for many,many jobs ,drawer pulls,edging,feet for boxes, etc. etc. just need to think about it just a little bit
> 
> 6 PC ELITE PLUNGE BALL GROOVING ROUTER BIT SET 1/2 SHK - eBay (item 220712622304 end time Dec-24-10 16:32:48 PST)
> 
> ========


Yes, but you have the *Elite* set, Bob. 

Note that absent cutters on the neck (between the ball and the shank), it won't cut the slot shown in Noel's illustration. So, you'd need to keep the upper section of the ball above the surface.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

True, but a quick pass with a slot cutter/router bit will take care of that job..and you talk about a Hvy.duty key hole bit to hang the hvy.items in place..and a great bowl bit for just one more to use it..  plus a great flute cutting bit...for door frames and a great tool for the router lathe..

=======



Ralph Barker said:


> Yes, but you have the *Elite* set, Bob.
> 
> Note that absent cutters on the neck (between the ball and the shank), it won't cut the slot shown in Noel's illustration. So, you'd need to keep the upper section of the ball above the surface.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm not disputing the utility of the ball bits, Bob. I was just making a joke about them calling the set "elite".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

I know you have a strange sense of humor just like me ,I like it.. LOL LOL..


========



Ralph Barker said:


> I'm not disputing the utility of the ball bits, Bob. I was just making a joke about them calling the set "elite".


----------



## watson (Nov 10, 2006)

Well...... food for thought there
I'm just going to have to bite the bullet and get some.
Thanks people.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Bob. I have been after a few large ball diameters for a while. Are they of a decent quality? Off to Canada then.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

"decent quality " = Yes , but I'm a box man and I like the box the best LOL 


=======



Mike Wingate said:


> Thanks Bob. I have been after a few large ball diameters for a while. Are they of a decent quality? Off to Canada then.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have always appreciated that type of alloy box. I have used a few for small guitar amps, 3" speakers, with a computer fan grill as a speaker grill. A nice tube pre-amp is a future project.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

That should work out fine , the box is well made I don't know how they can make them so cheap I know it's almost a give away item for them..or to say it is..

=======



Mike Wingate said:


> I have always appreciated that type of alloy box. I have used a few for small guitar amps, 3" speakers, with a computer fan grill as a speaker grill. A nice tube pre-amp is a future project.


----------



## watson (Nov 10, 2006)

Well...the bullet has been bit.........so I'll see how that all works out. Now that you've given me some ideas of uses, the mind just rolls along.
Thanks heaps.
Regards,
Noel


----------



## S.E.W. (Jan 5, 2011)

This bit is used for cutting a channel for wire,pipe,cables.


----------



## watson (Nov 10, 2006)

Having won the set, I had to cancel the transaction.
$50 US postage to Australia.
Nope.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Pity about the way postal services have gone. When they were government owned they delivered promptly, frequently and for reasonable money. Sure they needed a bit more efficiency, but that could have been sorted. Instead they get sold off to private organisations who, of necessity, have to make a profit. Not just a profit either, but a bigger one every year. Any postal service that goes on the market has a swarm of get rich quick merchants fighting over it.
We now have overpriced unreliable mail services while the rich get richer and the poor get poorer. 
Our railways went the same way. Unreliable, over priced, filthy trains are now the legacy of the country that invented railways, with many journeys no faster than they were before WWII. The subsidies they are paid are vastly greater than those paid when they were in state control, too. Of course the people making all the money are much too good to actually use them, themselves !

Cheers

Peter


----------

